# Torque Specs help



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Can someone please provide me the following torque specs, A arm to frame, fr axle nut, shock mounts.

I have a manual that I downloaded but I am having issues with Adobe right now and cant open it.

Greg G


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

shock mounts-24#, a arm-34#,f axle-145#, r axle-195#


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wood butcher are those in ft lbs or metric.. just makin sure .........


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

im sorry walker i thought everybody knows that sign for pounds is #. i will try to be more clear from now on there buddy. thanks for show me the ways of my errors, i'll do better next time bossman . i promise , please dont hurt me again!!!


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey thanks guys. I got the simple stuff back together and I dont know how but I fixed Adobe also. 

Greg G


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

im having same issues with adobe what's the specs on the lower ball joint nut?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> im having same issues with adobe what's the specs on the lower ball joint nut?


From the 2006 manual, they are all 22ftlbs.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> im having same issues with adobe what's the specs on the lower ball joint nut?


How did Kujo's bishings work out for you?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

lil off topic but its a solid kit, i havent been able to run on them yet will on the 1st. It's def a stout kit and cant see why it shouldnt last a looooooong time.


----------

